# Brospeed header questions



## quadmodrophenia (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone who's installed this, how easy is the install on a stock 1.8l 8v?
Anything else I should buy with it to insure that it goes in smooth and works properly?
02 sensor hole there from the factory?
Anyone want to talk me out of buying it?
I'm welcoming complaints about this product but I'd prefer good things.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

I have it and love it. It is a quality item. I bought it used and after 5 years it is still strong. 
you can attach it to 16v cat and attach the 02 to the cat. Nothing to worry about. 
my 1.8 Digi with 270 HOR cam, brospeed header, tt exhaust put out 
110 Torque to the wheel and 101.3 wheel hp. 
I think these are very good numbers for a 1.8L with mild modifications.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

Its a great item...I use one in my Lysholm Cabby...works well with the ABA tall block. Also had a 2nd bung added to it for the wideband.
Noticed gains immediately and the car revs like a motorcycle...
regards,
peter t.


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Its a great item...I use one in my Lysholm Cabby...works well with the ABA tall block. Also had a 2nd bung added to it for the wideband.
Noticed gains immediately and the car revs like a motorcycle...
regards,
peter t.


Did you have to modify anything to get it to fit with the ABA? It was my understanding that no header would work with the JH head/ABA swap. Maybe Im just misinformed


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (RoccinStrybs84)*

The good news for you is that you were misinformed...







That is, unless I am just imagining that the Brospeed is on my Cabby...I don't think so though...


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

Peter's Brospeed header used to be mine, and it fit my ABA equipped Rabbit GTI just fine. The Brospeed unit is very very nice for that application. The performance gains over a dual outlet mani and TT downpipe were immediately noticeable. VERY noticeable. After years of believing that a dual port mani and TT dp were as good as a header from a performance perspective, this came a quite an eye opener.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Andrew Stauffer)*

Andrew,
Do you have any dyno runs for your car before and after the brospeed? You know how pics are worth a thousand words... i know you made some other changes but it would still be some good info...
I wouldn't go back to the stock manifold...
regards,
Peter


----------



## quadmodrophenia (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

So in other words this was a great buy for my stock 1.8l 8v that's getting an aba swap in a few months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slegato (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

I am using the same brospeed header on my 2.0 ABA now. It fits with no problems at all.


----------



## set (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

I've installed it on my 1.8L 8V GTI with RV motor. The O2 sensor hole is at the bottom of the header and a plug is supplied if you are not using one. It improves torque throughout the rev range and stopped my pinging problem. My cat did not line up. The outlet of the header sat too high and over to one side and was too big for the little standard cat. I ended up getting a custom high flow cat installed at the local exhaust place for AU$300 including all tubing fabrication.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (set)*

Peter, 
I don't think I have the dyno charts anymore. I probably do, but where to find them, I don't know. 
Before the Brospeed-123whp and 118wtq. I swapped out my Schrick 274 for a Schrick 280, added the Brospeed header(to replace a dual outlet stock mani and TT cat friendly dp) and installed a euro CIS fuel distributor. 
Adjust cam timing to bring the tq down in the range, and next time at the dyno ran 127.5whp. Not much gain there. But tq went from 118 to 138!! BIG torque gains.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Andrew Stauffer)*

Andrew, it would have been fun to overlay them...


----------



## quadmodrophenia (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

I'm hearing back and forth on this, can you not use the stock cat?
I don't know anywhere in Houston I can get a free run on my car bone stock and then after the Brospeed, I think it'd be neat to see exactly what happens.


_Modified by quadmodrophenia at 10:43 AM 4-30-2004_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

There are two versions of the Brospeed A1 header, on it cat friendly, meaning it's got shorter tubing and a 3 bolt flange for the cat. In the case of the non cat header, the two runners(recall it's a 4-2-1 or "tri Y") are longer, theoretically making a little more torque and I can't recall the junction to the rest of the exhaust-might be a slip fit, can't recall. 
Another way to think of it is they make em for the early non cat rabbits as well as the cat versions.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (quadmodrophenia)*

Hi folks,
Any interest (since these seem to be no longer available) in my having a batch of improved versions of these A1 headers made? I'm going to have one made up for the Cabby so figured some others of you A1 8v hardcore folks might be interested...
Peter


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (RoccinStrybs84)*

Peter,
Is the Bosal header the same as the Brospeed? This header is still in Bosal's catalog. Part# 999-774 with cat and part# 999-779 w/o cat.




_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:49 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

I wonder if a 4 to 1 collector design like a race pipe wouldn't be better for the charged setups. Since exhaust flow is your next big restriction. Considering that you have the charger forcing air in, but the piston has to push the air out,.
Don't think your worried about losing low rpm savaging effect, or it wouldn't be effected as much on a boosted engine. Where the lower rpm exhaust velocitys are higher than a non boosted engine since your exhaust volume is greater, still creating a savaging effect with larger and longer pipes.
So How flawed is my theory?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

It might be still in the catalog but you might try buying one







As far as I understand it they are no longer produced... done - finuto... correct me if I am wrong however










_Modified by Peter Tong at 12:55 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ny_fam)*

Hi Derek,
A 4-1 likely is slightly better for a charged motor. However most folks do not run my setup








I love the Brospeed but for my setup its got some deficiencies and I'd like to remedy all of the deficiencies that I am aware of.
I just figured since I'll be having one made anyways, perhaps I'd have a bunch of them produced (jigs made up etc.) if folks were interested. If there is no interest I won't bother, but I just figured I'd put it out there since the Brospeed headers are no longer available...
These would be with larger primaries and some other improvements for folks whose motors make a bit more flow







ie folks that have ported heads and the like.
With a supercharged motor, you don't have to worry so much about scavenging when under boost... but part throttle....


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_It might be still in the catalog but you might try buying one







As far as I understand it they are no longer produced... done - finuto... correct me if I am wrong however










Bummer!!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

Yes it definitely is... perhaps most folks don't know this yet?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*









Please Phone, I guess that should read "Please Phone so we can tell you how screwed you are"


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

Yup it probably should read that








In any case if A1 folks aren't interested I won't bother making a replacement available... I'll just have a rocking one made for me and my Cabby


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

I really like the look of the OBX headers, I'd like to build something similar for a 16v in a Mk1 Scirocco.
For those not familiar OBX, here's a like Mk2 eye candy.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

The OBX stuff looks to be good quality... unfortunately these days I can no longer in good conscience purchase stuff made in China anymore







And even if it weren't the case I don't think they make a header for the long ignored A1 cars.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

I hear ya, and besides, I haven't been able to find an OBX MK1 header either. I'm thinking about construction a header sort based on the OBX design, I'd pattern the lower half of the header on the TT downpipe. I just found out that a friend of mine works at a place that has a mandrel bender, it's not currently set up for exhaust tubing but maybe he can hook me up with the bends I'd need anyways


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (ABA Scirocco)*

example:
http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/BRO999774.htm


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*

I've got one of the non-cat versions on my mk1 ABA. Works great.
Here is a pic next to a dual outlet/TT downpipe/cat combo. Found it NOS here on Vortex about three years ago and jumped on it. A nice improvement over the dual outlet setup, and it fits the ABA fine. Thanks go to Andrew and Peter for helping confirm that it would fit before I bought it.


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_The OBX stuff looks to be good quality... unfortunately these days I can no longer in good conscience purchase stuff made in China anymore







And even if it weren't the case I don't think they make a header for the long ignored A1 cars.

What kind of cost would you be looking at for these headers?
Would they be stainless or just steel?
How well would they work well on a near stock motor?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Brospeed header questions (89wolfsburg)*

Don't know... I'd have to have a bunch made and see.
Either stainless or standard... although I'd think I'd like stainless myself.
As far as how it would work on a stock motor... don't know... until I get a chance to dyno test. Likely much freer flowing than stock however.
Peter T

_Quote, originally posted by *89wolfsburg* »_
What kind of cost would you be looking at for these headers?
Would they be stainless or just steel?
How well would they work well on a near stock motor?


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Peter, thanks for the link.
How much you looking for one if you had them mad?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*

As affordable as possible... gotta make them and see


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

I have one of the OBX headers referred to above, mostly for eye candy on one of my girls' MkIII Golf. What is "wrong" with them is the secondaries are way too short, but overall they are well made.
Note on the pictures of the Bosal setup below, the secondaries are quite a bit longer, but so are the primaries. In theory, they need to be very short. Hard to do and still get a good "merge", which is also counterproductive to the "interference" required from a properly tuned "bi-Y" system.
I haven't seen the Brospeed ones, but judging by the reported torque gains in this thread (if they can be attributed to the header) they should be quite nice.
I mentioned all of this because if Peter wants to proceed getting some headers made for A1, why not go through the trouble of getting them right for performance (both tuning AND flow) and fitment - not to mention being pretty!


_Modified by Pat Dolan at 4:03 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Pat Dolan)*

Hi Pat,
Yeah I definitely agree.
Another thing that needs to be taken care of... the intake on the A1 cat flanges doesn't allow too much more than 2" on the collector vs the A2 and A3 flanges... I'd like to fix that on my Cabby as I've got a 2.5" exhaust from the Cat back...


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Peter: 
I suggest you handle that with an adapter ring to neck down to the stock cat diameter, without compromising the collector for those who chose to go big (2.5?) the rest of the way. The other soft spot for almost ANY header arrangement is that most people make the merge far too short, and stiffle flow (but get a great reflected wave).
Another issue is going with sufficient secondary length, there is no possiblity of using stock cat. Also, the pivot point gets moved way far aft and moves significantly up and down in the tunnel. I have dealt with that in the past by putting the ball joint at the intersection of the primaries and secondaries. This is also an option for your project, a "standard" set of primaries, but a different pair of secondaries that either bolt rigidly to the primary flange and mount a small cat flange to the end of a smaller collector, or a longer set of secondaries that pivot at the primary flange and terminate in a 2.5" long merge collector down near the shift box.
Just a few suggestions.
Pat


----------

